# Survival Rate



## tarpshack (Oct 6, 2006)

What's the survival rate of L1 nymphs? Are the chances better for L2 nymphs? Do you have to wait till a certain development before it's safe to ship them?


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2006)

You can ship them anytime. L1's are pretty fragile and in some kinds of mantids a lot die at that stage.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 9, 2006)

But the younger nymphs are harder to care for?


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2006)

Of course. Only because they are so small.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess I was referring to being hard to care for in terms of being more fragile. It seems that they are less forgiving when it comes to changes in feeding, temperature, humidity, etc.

It's just that I'm gonna have a few L2 Hierodula Parviceps in a couple more days. They'll be my first and I'm just a little worried about not knowing how to care for them.


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2006)

> I guess I was referring to being hard to care for in terms of being more fragile. It seems that they are less forgiving when it comes to changes in feeding, temperature, humidity, etc.It's just that I'm gonna have a few L2 Hierodula Parviceps in a couple more days. They'll be my first and I'm just a little worried about not knowing how to care for them.


They can be more fragile but then again not so much. Put em in their own little container, feed and mist them and they should be fine. Make sure they don't get too dry since they need some humidity to molt.


----------



## Ian (Oct 9, 2006)

When they reach L3 or so, you will also be able to prune your collection, if you have more than your liking. Are you buying these nymphs, or have you hatched them out of an ootheca?


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm buying five L2 H. Parviceps.


----------

